# GT: Game 12- Clippers @ Nuggets 11/25



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Fri Nov 25
6:00 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219343


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

did the nuggets sweep the clippers last year?


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Nope, the Clips won the first game last year, then the Nugz won the last two.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox needs to step up big this game since he will probably get a lot of playing time. Going against Camby in rebounds ins't going to help. This should be a good road game for the Clippers but I believe they have the better fire power to win the game. Brand should have a huge game against Kmart.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

i remember one of the games, didnt brunson have a clutch shot or something?

anyway, i think we need this game going into a somewhat tough stretch(vs Pacers, @ Wolves, @ Cavs, vs Cavs) cmon Clips!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If wilcox doesnt get the job done, i wonder what dunleavvy will do...insert mccarty or singleton id imagine...HOPEFULLY singleton.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Q's Prediction:

Clips win 104-99

Prediction Record: 9-2


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Do you like Denver's new uniform? I like it better than that Carolina/UCLA blue.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand 24 second shot clock . . turnover . .6-6


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Martin misses a jumper . . . Cass misses . . . Melo misses . . . Mobley scores in the post . . 8-6 Clips


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Both teams are missing easy shots

Mobleyhits over Andre. 

Score - Clippers 8/6

Andre just fouled Mobley, not a shooting foul.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elson misses a jumper . . offensive foul on Johnson . . 2on him . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggs gets to the line . . someone pitch him a tent @ the FT line plz


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Buckner in for Johnson . . .

Maggs hits first . . hits second . . . 10-6 Clips . . . K-Mart AND ONE . .foul on Kaman


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Corey is doing Corey's thing ... takes a charge, then goes to the basket to get fouled ... makes 2 foul shots

Clippers 10/6

Kaman can't handle Martin .. fouled K-Mart for an And1

Clippers 10/9


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maritn hits his FT . .10-9 . . . Mobley with a jumper . . 12-9 . . Anthony misses . . . KAMAN HITS A JUMPER WOW . . . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo shooting two . . hits the first . . misses second . .14-10


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand hits it in the paint . .16-10 . .Miller draws a foul . .time out . . 5:56 left


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

q:

Please take oer ... you type a lot faster than I do and this game is moving fast. I'll jump in periodically.

Anything happening over in Denver's forum?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wilcox in ..


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Carmelo is too big for Mobley.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

If both Detroit and San Antonio lose tonight and the Clippers win they will have the best record in the league.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qwertyu said:


> If both Detroit and San Antonio lose tonight and the Clippers win they will have the best record in the league.


Well ... it's looking like, at least in this first quarter, that we have a good chance to win. But, we've got to stop with these silly turnovers.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

You guys know who my money is on tonight - go Clippers!

So far Cuttino is hot and Sam is cold, but Sam can heat up in a hurry.

17-17 tie.


G-Force


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Well ... so far, it's NOT what Denver is doing to us, ut what we're doing to ourselves. Elton missed two free throws, Cuttino missed two attempts from the three.

Surpris ... Wilcox is not hurting us, in fact he doesn't have a foul yet. I know of at least one basket and 2 rebounds.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Chris K in, Chris W still in. Is that a first?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Our shots have not looked good from the start, and now they've gone completely cold

Denver 30/24


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Corey back in, Mobley and Elton still on the bench.

Ross out. McCarty in for Chris W. Chris K commits another foul ... that's 3 I think.

Everything going right for Denver.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

sorry i was eatin . . ate nothing the whole day :|


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1 assist for us . . 10 for Nuggs

Sam hits it . .33-28


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kleiza gets an and one . . three fouls on Kaman . . . we miss Rebraca here, and Singy should be in! . .35-28


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing misses a three . . Ewing knocks it from Kleiza . .lead pass to Maggette and an and one! 35-30


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggs hits his ft . .35-31 . .. Najera misses . . Maggs rebounds, Elson knocks it out


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggs hits a jumper . .35-33


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips steal it . . . Brand to Sam for three! 36-35 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo drives and gets fouled . . shooting two . . two fouls on Cassell . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo hits the first . . . and second . 37-36


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass misss . .Brand rebonds . . . Sam missed two shots on this possession . . . 5:54 left . . 37-36 Denver


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo hits a jumper . .39-36 Nuggz


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggs misses . . . trying to get a foul . . Miller runs over McCarty


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass posts Boykins up and scores .. 39-38 Denv . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Miller loses it . . Clips bring it up . . . Mobley misses a three . . Boykins scores . .41-38 . .Cass misses . . .


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Cassell warming up ... Clipps looking more active. BUT ... can't stop Boykins.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Johnson scores . 43-38 Denv . .Maggs gets to the line, hits the first . .43-39 . . . hits second . .43-40 Denv


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Miller scores . .45-40 . . .Mobley hits it . . 45-42 . .and Brand will shoot one


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo has 3 fouls . . Brand misses . .45-42


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

K-Mart uses glass . .47-42 Denv . . Boykins steals it . . misses a three . . EB rebounds . . .Maggs gets fouled


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Corey again ... to the basket ... 2 free throws.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

man in all seriousness, i'm about to pitch maggette a tent for maggette @ the free throw line . . .

Maggs hits it . . 47-43 . 47-44 . . ..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

K-Mart travels? 

Brand shoots and scores . .47-46 Denv . . . Clips rebound . . Mobley hits it 48-47 . . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

K-Mart gets fouled by Brand


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Martin misses the first . . .hits second . . 48-48


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley gets fouled by Watson and will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley hits the first . . 49-48 . . hits second . .50-48


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Defensive 3-Second on Wilcox :curse:

Boykins hits the Tech . . 50-49 Clips


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boykins drives and scores . .51-50 Denv . . . Maggs misses a three . . .Ewing rebounds . .Maggs jams it . .52-51 LA . . Boykins misses and half time


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Halftime:

52/51 Clippers ...

Hopefully, if we can get a somewhat comfortable lead, Singleton and Eisley will get time in the 4th.

BUT, as long as Boykins is available ... the lead won't be comfortable.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton > Wilcox

Singleton > McCarty

why the f isn't singleton playing :curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Who knows ... there is no logic to an illogic action.

Anyway ... has anyone heard what's wrong with Camby?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips: 5-0 in white jerseyz . . Clips: 6-1 when leading @ Half . . so far this year


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand misses a long jumper


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dermarr hits a three . .54-52


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Denv up . . . and again Clips taking the clock down to the final 10 .. Melo swats it away . . 2 seconds on the shot clock . . . 20 second Time Out LA


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

comm didnt let me see what happaned . . Miller scores . . 56-52 Denv . . . Kaman in the post . . makes a jump hook . . 56-54 Denv . . Elson drives and gets fouled . . shootin two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elson misses the first . . Kaman sitting out and Wilcox in . . . . Elson misses both . .Wilcox rebounds


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Elton loses the ball and Martin hitsa jumper . . 58-54 Denv . . . foul on K-Mart non-shootin


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette throws it away . . . g'damn


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

K-Mart hits . .60-54


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo hits 2 FT's . .62-54 . .11-2 Denv run


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Another ****in turnover and K-Mart lays it in . .64-54 time out LA . ..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

a miss off of the time out . . Denv ball


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

A missed three . . EB with the rebound . . Sam misses . . loose ball foul on Denv . . nice "acting" by Wilcox


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Another foul on Denv . . hmm momentum switch? . . 3 fouls on K-Mart


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand double clutches and scores . .64-56 Denv


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

FINALLY ... a foul on Elson, and then Kenyon bowls over Maggette.

Brand scores ...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Martin gets fouled and will shoot two . .and again i wonder why Ross nor Singleton are playing . . they are imo the 2nd and 3rd best defenders on our team (Brand #1)


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Martin scores the first . . . and second . . 66-56


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley turns it over but Melo steps out of bounds .. .7 seconds on the shot clock


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand scores .. again . . 66-58


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Anthony scores right away . . 68-58 . . . Maggette htis three . .68-61 Denv


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ANOTHER foul . . Melo shooting two . . . 3 fouls on Mobley


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo hits the first . .69-61 . .70-61


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass makes a jumper . .70-63 Denv


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> Martin gets fouled and will shoot two . .and again i wonder why Ross nor Singleton are playing . . they are imo the 2nd and 3rd best defenders on our team (Brand #1)


Lawler mentioned that QRoss hasn't found his rhythm since he returned from the back injury.

As for Singleton ....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand packs Martin . . Maggs with a sweet lay-in . . .70-65 . .. Melo AND ONE . .Wilcox with a foul . .72-65 . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

73-65 Denv . .. this reminds me of the Raps game . . . offensive foul on Sam . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo misses . .Wilcox rebounds . . .Brand AND ONE . .73-67 . . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

TECH on Martin . . . . 4 pt oppurtinuty . .. Sam misses a free throw . .WOW 

Brand misses . .73-67


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips steal it . . . . Brand gets fouled again . . 4 fouls on Dermarr . .73-67


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

EB hits the first . .73-68 . . . .EB hits the second . .73-69


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

off ball foul on Maggette . . . Ewing checks in for Sam I Am . . . Melo misses the first . . hits second . .74-69


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley gets fouled . .4 fouls on Melo, 4 on K-Mart, 4 on Johnson


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cat hits the first . .74-70 . .Cat hits the second . .74-71


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

They need to remeasure Carmelo ... he looks like a 7 footer out there next to Mobley.

I never realized he was so big.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kleiza tips it up and in . .76-71 Denv . . Maggette tried to draw a foul; didnt get it and a loose ball foul . .Kleiza shooting two . . 3 on Corey . . time for Singleton maybe?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wow maggs in there with 3 fouls ..Kleiza htis the first, misses second . .77-71 .. Maggs drives and gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggs makes the first .. 77-72 Denv . .Maggs hits it . .77-73 Denv


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

you GOTTA love Corey ... after Denver scores; he takes it to the basket to get fouled and 2 free throws MADE.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Najera misses, chance to cut it within 2 . . Ewing drives and misses


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

time out on the court . .2:50 left . . boykins shooting two . . 4 fouls on Maggette


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DAMN ... I guess I can say the same about Earl --- you GOTTA love him.  When Denver needs a score; he takes the ball to the basket, gets fouled to shoot two ... AND gets a foul on Corey (4).

Gee ...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boykins hits both . . . 79-73 . . . Ross is in . . Brand gets it taken away . . . Miller gets fouled by Ewing . . :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF was up with that call?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dre hits it . .80-73 . . . and hits it . .81-73


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross misses . . .Brand rejects Miller, but he gets it back and scores 83-73


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boykins takes it away and air balls


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross lays it in . . 83-75


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Denv TO . .55.4 left in the third


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

offensive foul . . 4 fouls on Mobley


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, that was really worth it huh Mobley. :curse: I guess Mobley didnt know its not allowed to slap the defender in the face.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

This Is An Uuuggggggglly Game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tech foul on Mobley . . . . :curse: . . Boykins shooting the T . . . . and hits it . . . 84-75 .. Eisley checks in


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boykins misses and Clippers have the final shot . . . . Ewing shooting two


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing hits the first . .84-76 . . .misses second . .. Najera scores .. Ewing air balls . .. 86-76 Denver


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Najera shooting two right away . . sheezh


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

EITHER:

1) We can't stand success and want to take a break from winning because Denver is not beating us --- we're beating ourself; or

2) We ate TOO good yesterday and should NEVER have a holiday off.

We look awful, IMO.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

hits first . .87-76 . .hits second . .88-76


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo takes it away and scores ..foul on Earl . .80-76


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

my bad 90-76 . . . .


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

this is frustrating


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross scores . .92-78. . . steal . .Brand/ET/Cat return . . Kaman misses but gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Melo misses . turn over . . . Melo Rebounds . .Kaman forces a miss . . . Brand rebounds . .Mobley air balls a three


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

is it just me or is bbb.net acting weird?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

mobley wasnt out of bounds was he . . . Kleiza misses . .and jams it


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*sigh* . . what a night


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand with a block, Brand with a steal . .Cass gets fouled . . hits first . . .hits second


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cass scores again


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

man bbb.net is messing up for me . .hope yall got TV :|


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, from the boxscore the Clippers blew it in the 3rd. I guess just looking at some stats that having more TO's than assists is the reason the Clippers lost. Oh yeah and shooting 2-15 from 3 probably hurt too. It will be tough to bounce back with Indiana up next but heck they did lose to the Hawks on their home court.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Tonight was a mirror image of the Minnesota game.

Check out my thoughts on my blog: http://spaces.msn.com/members/jcwla17


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I really thought the Clippers were going to pound the Nuggets. Especially with the nuggets injury misfortune. It's not exactly how I expected this very challenging road trip to start. Settling for the jumper to much is not going to work well for the next couple teams.

I was very positive going into this road trip that we'd only lose one... But now I'm a little worried. 

Hopefully it was just a bad game.. Just sucks its a bad game against probably the best team we've played so far this season.

All I can say is Cassel 6 of 19, and taking so many bad shots in the second half made a tough situation an impossible situation.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Worse than Cassel's shooting was his 5 turnovers and only one assists. This game was lost because Cassel couldn't run the offense properly and Carmelo was having his way with Mobley offensively.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Worse than Cassel's shooting was his 5 turnovers and only one assists. This game was lost because Cassel couldn't run the offense properly and Carmelo was having his way with Mobley offensively.


Yeah Melo went off against us. We had no answer for him. We played extremely sloppy. You cant win them all. Clips need to put this game behind them and focus on the Pacers on Sunday. It should be a good test.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

We fail one test, one we can pass this one sunday.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

good game.


----------

